# Can you smoke pork loin and chicken together?



## wisejudy (May 10, 2013)

I am planning on smoking a 4 1/2 lb pork loin (brining overnight) and 2 whole chickens which I will flatten (rubbed with a rub and olive oil and refrigerated overnight) tomorrow with applewood.  From what I've read take the pork to 145 to 150 at 225 degrees, remove ,wrap in foil and let stand for a while.  Smoke chicken to 165 degrees.  Each chicken weighs about 5 lbs.  I am smoking on a MES 30" with four racks and am wondering about how long the chickens should cook approx since it appears they should normally be smoked at 220 degrees  Also, pork over chicken or chicken over pork.  I want the top rack avail to do smoked mac and cheese (made and in refrig for tomorrow already).  I have apple juice for the water pan.  Also, how often should I put chips in.  I know to put chips in when preheating.  Do I then put another small amt in when I load the meat and then an hour later and more or just the couple of times  This is where I have no clue what I am doing. OR am I trying to do too much at one time for this smoker.  Sorry so long, but as I really want these to turn out right or close to right.


----------



## s2k9k (May 10, 2013)

Always put chicken "under" anything else you are cooking!


----------



## wisejudy (May 10, 2013)

okay, thank you!  Will do that.


----------



## bdskelly (May 11, 2013)

Judy

When I cook split chicken on my MES on average they take about 4 hours at 225.  I like apple chips for pullets.  But please use the temp probe on those birds and let that be your guide  And as S2 said, put that Loin on the top rack.  You wont get much drip from a lean cut like a loin but any will help make those yard birds taste all that much better.


----------



## wisejudy (May 11, 2013)

Thanks so much!  I really appreciate it! I do have a digital thermometer and a digital therm fork (have no idea where that came from, just came across it, probably a father's day gift to DH at one time).  Will check the chicken...I like my chicken done.  Thanks again!


----------



## kathrynn (May 11, 2013)

Make sure you take pictures .....q-views....as you go along....and Share them!  Make us Drool!

Kat


----------

